# GRANDE FERRARI!!!!



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

*FORZA FERRARI TEAM!!*​
Nonostante quei due imbullettati di piloti s'e' vinto!!!!


----------



## Old Addos (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Nonostante*

Già , Schumacher era una scopa vestita , però mi manca Rubinho.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

A me manca Irvine... lui si che se ne fregava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... per una serie di disgrazie a discapito del povero Hakkinen e SUCHMAKER ingessato, Irvine rischio' quasi di vincere


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *FORZA FERRARI TEAM!!*​
> 
> Nonostante quei due imbullettati di piloti s'e' vinto!!!!





*E chi ci sperava più, il grande Enzo da lassù  si sarà  fatto  delle grandi  risate.....l'unica cosa che mi spiace  è non aver potuto vedere  la faccia di Ron Dennis. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*???*

Hamilton è più forte, e ultimamente è stato sfortunato...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> Hamilton è più forte, e ultimamente è stato sfortunato...


Decisamente si... pero' e' cosi' che va... quasi mi spiace per lui...


----------



## Iago (21 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Decisamente si... pero' e' cosi' che va... quasi mi spiace per lui...


infatti, a me dispiace,  procura certe emozioni, e ha un talento che non lo si incontrava dai tempi di Senna...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti, a me dispiace,  procura certe emozioni, e ha *un talento che non lo si incontrava dai tempi di Senna*...


Questo non lo so... Di Senna si apprezza tutto il personaggio, non solo il talento del pilota... anche Suchmaker ha dimostrato stoffa... e parlo di prima che vincesse il  GP con la Ferrari... aveva palle da vendere e lo dimostrava vincendo con quella shifezza di macchina Montecarlo ... non c'era McClaren che tenesse... ma e' un caprone spocchioso e lo si ricordera' come tale... Hamilton ha talento ma ha anche un macchinone... ed e' solo all'esordio... si vedra'... Ma non ho mai capito perche' la Ferrari non abbia preso Alonso... lui ha sempre dimostrato d'aver talento


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo non lo so... Di Senna si apprezza tutto il personaggio, non solo il talento del pilota... anche Suchmaker ha dimostrato stoffa... e parlo di prima che vincesse il  GP con la Ferrari... aveva palle da vendere e lo dimostrava vincendo con quella shifezza di macchina Montecarlo ... non c'era McClaren che tenesse... ma e' un caprone spocchioso e lo si ricordera' come tale... Hamilton ha talento ma ha anche un macchinone... ed e' solo all'esordio... si vedra'... Ma non ho mai capito perche' la Ferrari non abbia preso Alonso... lui ha sempre dimostrato d'aver talento



Sta sulle balle a Todt......ma talento ne ha da vendere. Hamilton si rifarà sicuramente è un campione....ha peccato solo d'ingenuità.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sta sulle balle a *Todt*......ma talento ne ha da vendere. Hamilton si rifarà sicuramente è un campione....ha peccato solo d'ingenuità.


Alvaro Vitali  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Hamilton e' giovincello ha anche la spensieratezza dalla sua... pero' credo anche io che fara' strada... poi se devo esser sincera _l'e' proprio DISCRETO_!!! (detto alla toscana:condom


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alvaro Vitali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici? Chissà perché a me non dice nulla.  

	
	
		
		
	


	










p.s. sai come è soprannominato Todt ? "Napoleone", è piccolo e brutto ma sembra che abbia gli zebedei esagonali.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Dici? Chissà perché a me non dice nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La ciliegina sulla torta proprio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lo so che a te non dice nulla...


----------



## Iago (22 Ottobre 2007)

*attenzione*

ultimissime da Interlagos: ci sono 4 macchine sotto inchiesta per la temperatura della benzina, e tre delle quali sono arrivate prima di Hamilton....


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Hamilton*

Sarà pure bravo, ma non mi sta per nulla simpatico........
Per essere al suo primo anno, ha fatto troppi casini, ha sgomitato troppo, e si è pure un po' gasato (per i miei gusti)......
Senza scadere nel tifo becero e cieco, diciamo che è arrivato li dove è, perchè guidava una Mclaren, non sono altrettanto convinto che su una Toro Rosso avrebbe ottenuto gli stessi risultati........e per come la penso io, avendo i piloti corso per una squadra che è stata squalificata dal campionato, beh anche loro non avrebbero dovuto marcare punti. Altro discorso ancora, il fatto che il savoir faire del Team Anglotedesco si è proprio andato a fare benedire, con l'annuncio dato dai media che farà appello alla decisione dei commissari di non procedere nei confronti delle squadre verificate ieri.....e per fortuna che sono tra tedeschi.......(Mercedes vs Bmw)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Sarà pure bravo, ma non mi sta per nulla simpatico........
> Per essere al suo primo anno, ha fatto troppi casini, ha sgomitato troppo, e si è pure un po' gasato (per i miei gusti)......
> Senza scadere nel tifo becero e cieco, diciamo che è arrivato li dove è, perchè guidava una Mclaren, non sono altrettanto convinto che su una Toro Rosso avrebbe ottenuto gli stessi risultati........e per come la penso io, avendo i piloti corso per una squadra che è stata squalificata dal campionato, beh anche loro non avrebbero dovuto marcare punti. Altro discorso ancora, il fatto che il savoir faire del Team Anglotedesco si è proprio andato a fare benedire, con l'annuncio dato dai media che farà appello alla decisione dei commissari di non procedere nei confronti delle squadre verificate ieri.....e per fortuna che sono tra tedeschi.......(Mercedes vs Bmw)



Ammore ti puzza di Montoya per caso???


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Montoya*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore ti puzza di Montoya per caso???


 

No, no, per carità.......Ok che era un "non mollo mai piuttosto mi ammazzo", ma preferivo decisamente Hakkinen, Mansell, Villeneuve (padre), Piquet, Senna. L'ultimo di questa stirpe è stato sicuramente Schumi, che ha riscritto le leggi delle corse; per farla breve chi all'inizio si è fatto notare su vetture di secondo piano....
Vedo molto, molto bene Alonso, e mi piace anche Liuzzi anche se guida una carretta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> No, no, per carità.......Ok che era un "non mollo mai piuttosto mi ammazzo", ma preferivo decisamente Hakkinen, Mansell, Villeneuve (padre), Piquet, Senna. L'ultimo di questa stirpe è stato sicuramente Schumi, che ha riscritto le leggi delle corse; per farla breve chi all'inizio si è fatto notare su vetture di secondo piano....
> Vedo molto, molto bene Alonso, e mi piace anche Liuzzi anche se guida una carretta


Io propongo Fun!


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*e chi è???*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io propongo Fun!


 

oddio, no, non ce la posso proprio fare, sono troppo vecchio.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> oddio, no, non ce la posso proprio fare, sono troppo vecchio.....


Guarda che tanto stai seduto ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> oddio, no, non ce la posso proprio fare, sono troppo vecchio.....



Io non lo volevo dire...


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*appunto*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che tanto stai seduto ...


 

sto seduto in poltrona che è meglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 , e poi in quell'ambiente ci sono troppe donne e troppo poco tempo, meglio se continuo a stare seduto in poltrona


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*sono*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non lo volevo dire...


 
conscio dei miei limiti che peraltro sono molto elevati


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> *conscio dei miei limiti* che peraltro sono molto elevati


Parlavi della velocità?


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*mah....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parlavi della velocità?


 
dipende da che lavoro fai..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  , cmq con le donne sono molto veloce.......a farmi mollare......


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Beh...*



fun ha detto:


> dipende da che lavoro fai.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sempre tutto il male viene per nuocere!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> No, no, per carità.......Ok che era un "non mollo mai piuttosto mi ammazzo", ma preferivo decisamente Hakkinen, Mansell, Villeneuve (padre), Piquet, Senna. L'ultimo di questa stirpe è stato sicuramente Schumi, che ha riscritto le leggi delle corse; per farla breve chi all'inizio si è fatto notare su vetture di secondo piano....
> Vedo molto, molto bene Alonso, e mi piace anche Liuzzi anche se guida una carretta


 
Concordo su tutta la linea, anche se non ho mai sopportato Senna perchè all'inizio la sua foga era devastante ed era particolarmente irruento. Oggi che sono più attenti al comportamento in gara, avrebbe avuto molte squalifiche.

Io però tra i tuoi nomi citerei per diverse ragioni Lauda che ha saputo vincere alla faccia di Enzo Ferrai le lo aveva considerato finito e Prost che nonostante tutto prima di iniziare ad aver paura, aveva del talento innato.

Comunque nelle mia classifica personale metto Schumaker, Villeneuve (padre) e Mansell.

Su Hamilton vero che è stato sfortunato, ma anche vero che è stato molto fortunato prima, se valutiamo la sua "sfortuna" è stato sono un guasto "resettabile al cambio che gli ha fatto perdere circa 30 secondi, un parziale guasto su tutta una stagione intera. Niente da dire sul talmento, ma non pensiamo abbia perso a causa della sfortuna, in questo c'entra molto la politica della squadra che non è stata in grado di gestire il team. L'errore fatto al penultimo GP è stato madornale!!!!


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*ti diro'*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Concordo su tutta la linea, anche se non ho mai sopportato Senna perchè all'inizio la sua foga era devastante ed era particolarmente irruento. Oggi che sono più attenti al comportamento in gara, avrebbe avuto molte squalifiche.
> 
> Io però tra i tuoi nomi citerei per diverse ragioni Lauda che ha saputo vincere alla faccia di Enzo Ferrai le lo aveva considerato finito e Prost che nonostante tutto prima di iniziare ad aver paura, aveva del talento innato.
> 
> ...


 
non ho inserito il buon Lauda, perchè dopo il famoso coraggio di aver paura avvenuto in quel lontano 1976, fu l'ultimo Gp che vidi alzandomi di mattina presto, 
fra i compagni di scuola fui l'unico che lo difese......Qualche anno dopo, lessi degli stralci del famoso suo libro "protokoll" dove sparava a zero sulla Ferrari e sui suoi componenti che in quel famoso nonchè triste Gp l'avevano difeso.....mi sentii tradito e da allora non provai più per lui simpatia....
Per quanto riguarda Hamilton ripeto quanto scritto, purtroppo per lui la conduzione del suo team è stata quanto meno disastrosa, ma Dennis è famoso per le sue levate di scudi e senza essere offensivo ben gli sta. 
Vedremo l'anno prossimo cosa succederà, sono curioso di vedere i risultati dei nuovi regolamenti (4 gare con lo stesso cambio, niente più traction control, centralina unica)


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non ho inserito il buon Lauda, perchè dopo il famoso coraggio di aver paura avvenuto in quel lontano *1976*, fu l'ultimo Gp che vidi alzandomi di mattina presto,
> fra i compagni di scuola fui l'unico che lo difese......Qualche anno dopo, lessi degli stralci del famoso suo libro "protokoll" dove sparava a zero sulla Ferrari e sui suoi componenti che in quel famoso nonchè triste Gp l'avevano difeso.....mi sentii tradito e da allora non provai più per lui simpatia....
> Per quanto riguarda Hamilton ripeto quanto scritto, purtroppo per lui la conduzione del suo team è stata quanto meno disastrosa, ma Dennis è famoso per le sue levate di scudi e senza essere offensivo ben gli sta.
> Vedremo l'anno prossimo cosa succederà, sono curioso di vedere i risultati dei nuovi regolamenti (4 gare con lo stesso cambio, niente più traction control, centralina unica)


 
Sei sicuro dell'anno??? DI sicuro in a quell'epoca io non mi alzavo all'alba a vedere un GP anche perchè non mi era concesso...........


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*sono passati tanti anni*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Sei sicuro dell'anno??? DI sicuro in a quell'epoca io non mi alzavo all'alba a vedere un GP anche perchè non mi era concesso...........


 
ma sono sicuro si, in quell'anno vinse il campionato Hunt su Mclaren all'ultima corsa al Gp del Giappone dove Lauda si ritiro' perchè la pioggia gli impediva di vedere dall'occhio + menomato dalle bruciature.....La Ferrari dichiarò che sulla vettura si era rotta la trasmissione......poi, smise di piovere, ma quello è un altro discorso ed un altra storia. Al suo posto avrei fatto anche io così, ma successivamente non avrei sparato a zero su tutti Ferrari ed italiani compresi; il bello è che poi ando' a correre per la Brabham sponsorizzata Parmalat che utilizzava motori Alfa Romeo portandosi dietro il capo meccanico che era italiano..........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sei sicuro dell'anno??? DI sicuro in a quell'epoca io non mi alzavo all'alba a vedere un GP anche perchè non mi era concesso...........


Ai quei tempi non facevano collegamenti per la formula uno ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai quei tempi non facevano collegamenti per la formula uno ...


Li facevano eccome !!!

Anche io vidi quella corsa......la delusione fu grande.....ma capii la decisione di Lauda, era ancora menomato di brutto.....

Per quanto riguarda i piloti molti sono stati grandissimi......ma Villeneuve ( padre ) era entusiasmante....... l'ho visto correre a Imola non aveva paura di nulla, ingaggiò un duello con Lauda ( che aveva una macchina più veloce)  sorpasso e contro sorpasso alla  curva della  tosa  che ancora lo ricordo  come fosse ieri.  E  poi  basta  ripensare  al duello  con Arnoux  nel gran premio di Francia.....semplicemente mitico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Li facevano eccome !!!
> 
> Anche io vidi quella corsa......la delusione fu grande.....ma capii la decisione di Lauda, era ancora menomato di brutto.....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i piloti molti sono stati grandissimi......ma Villeneuve ( padre ) era entusiasmante....... l'ho visto correre a Imola non aveva paura di nulla, ingaggiò un duello con Lauda ( che aveva una macchina più veloce) sorpasso e contro sorpasso alla curva della tosa che ancora lo ricordo come fosse ieri. E poi basta ripensare al duello con Arnoux nel gran premio di Francia.....semplicemente mitico


Che bello allora è tanto che riesco a sfuggire!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho visto solo l'incidente di Lauda. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ..poi non ho guardato più nulla...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bello allora è tanto che riesco a sfuggire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terribile!!! Per fortuna ora le F1 difficilmente prendono fuoco in caso d'incidente.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Decisamente si... pero' e' cosi' che va... quasi mi spiace per lui...


A ME NEANCHE UN PO'
GRANDE ROSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Old fun (24 Ottobre 2007)

*la cosa è incredibile*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Terribile!!! Per fortuna ora le F1 difficilmente prendono fuoco in caso d'incidente.


 

...purtroppo tanti piloti sono periti nel rogo delle loro vetture, il fatto è che queste vetture per essere meglio bilanciate nei pesi, spesso e volentieri avevano i serbatoi attorno al pilota (nelle cosidette pance), erano ok di un materiale nobile, ma sicuramente non erano di materiale ignifugo, poi "semplicemente" il serbatoio è diventato di materiale ignifugo, e spostato dietro le spalle del pilota in posizione molto ma molto più protetta.......(non è che ci volesse poi molto).......
Misteri delle corse.........
Vado in off topic: recentemente ho letto l'intervista ad un progettista che faceva notare come le vetture attualmente siano diventate addirittura troppo sicure, spingendo i piloti a non avere più nessun timore di un eventuale incidente avendo quasi la matematica certezza di uscire illesi, e questo aumenta nuovamente la pericolosita'


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ma sono sicuro si, in quell'anno vinse il campionato Hunt su Mclaren all'ultima corsa al Gp del Giappone dove Lauda si ritiro' perchè la pioggia gli impediva di vedere dall'occhio + menomato dalle bruciature.....La Ferrari dichiarò che sulla vettura si era rotta la trasmissione......poi, smise di piovere, ma quello è un altro discorso ed un altra storia. Al suo posto avrei fatto anche io così, ma successivamente non avrei sparato a zero su tutti Ferrari ed italiani compresi; il bello è che poi ando' a correre per la Brabham sponsorizzata Parmalat che utilizzava motori Alfa Romeo portandosi dietro il capo meccanico che era italiano..........


Allora penso ad un'altra cosa simile successa a Prost che si rifiutò di correre un GP per la pioggia e venne fuori che non corse per paura......


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Terribile!!! Per fortuna ora le F1 difficilmente prendono fuoco in caso d'incidente.


Ogni tanto prendono fuoco, ma se pensi che Berger è rimasto nelle fiamme con il pieno di benzina per oltre 30 secondi e ha subito una leggera ustione alla mano e ha potuto correre il gp successivo (forse non lo corse solo per precauzione).

Le auto di oggi sono costruite in modo tale che con inpatti a oltre 250 kmh escono solo un po' contusi, ovvio che la fatalità è sempre li.......


----------



## Old fun (24 Ottobre 2007)

*sai*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Allora penso ad un'altra cosa simile successa a Prost che si rifiutò di correre un GP per la pioggia e venne fuori che non corse per paura......


 

che non mi ricordo questo episodio?
che gran premio era???


----------



## Old fun (24 Ottobre 2007)

*e pensa*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ogni tanto prendono fuoco, ma se pensi che Berger è rimasto nelle fiamme con il pieno di benzina per oltre 30 secondi e ha subito una leggera ustione alla mano e ha potuto correre il gp successivo (forse non lo corse solo per precauzione).
> 
> Le auto di oggi sono costruite in modo tale che con inpatti a oltre 250 kmh escono solo un po' contusi, ovvio che la fatalità è sempre li.......


 

che si è bruciato visto che non si cambiava mai i guanti che ormai erano lisi e dalle cuciture ormai cedute si è ustionato.......
Il pericolo ormai è circoscritto alle categorie minori (sopratutto vetture turismo) e ai circuiti minori, li effettivamente puoi ancora farti del male, ma il fuoco è pressochè scongiurato, se non per dolo umano (vedi rifornimenti)


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> che non mi ricordo questo episodio?
> che gran premio era???


 

Il GP era di quelli da sveglia all'alba, credo fosse Australia (Melbourne ???), non il Giappone perchè ricordo esattamente la griglia di partenza, forse era anche un circuito cittadino.......

Credo anche sia stato uno degli ultimi GP di Prost, non ricordo se ha corso la stagione successiva. Comunque l'episodio era di acquazzone incredibile, sospensione della gara e rinvio della partenza. Il sindacato piloti era indeciso se correre o meno, ma alla fine avevano lasciato libertà di scelta, anche se la FIA aveva minacciato ritorsioni sui piloti se non si fossero schierati. Si parlava addirittura di correre il gp in parata come dimostrazione di forza, ma poi i piloti decidero di svolgere la gara, mentre Prost rimase ai box. Mi sembra guidasse la Ferrari, ma sinceramente è passato così tanto tempo che non sono più sicuro


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il GP era di quelli da sveglia all'alba, credo fosse Australia (Melbourne ???), non il Giappone perchè ricordo esattamente la griglia di partenza, forse era anche un circuito cittadino.......
> 
> Credo anche sia stato uno degli ultimi GP di Prost, non ricordo se ha corso la stagione successiva. Comunque l'episodio era di acquazzone incredibile, sospensione della gara e rinvio della partenza. Il sindacato piloti era indeciso se correre o meno, ma alla fine avevano lasciato libertà di scelta, anche se la FIA aveva minacciato ritorsioni sui piloti se non si fossero schierati. Si parlava addirittura di correre il gp in parata come dimostrazione di forza, ma poi i piloti decidero di svolgere la gara, mentre Prost rimase ai box. Mi sembra guidasse la Ferrari, ma sinceramente è passato così tanto tempo che non sono più sicuro


Anche io non mi ricordo di questo episodio.......


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Volete dire che me lo sono sognato??????


ohibo.... e cosa stavo pensando quella mattina??????

Sto pensando se fosse un altro pilota, sinceramente ricordo che era uno dei più importanti e, sempre se la memoria non mi inganna, quell'anno era il delegato rappresentante dei piloti.......

Mi state mettendo in crisi....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Volete dire che me lo sono sognato??????
> 
> 
> ohibo.... e cosa stavo pensando quella mattina??????
> ...


Ma che sognato, semplicemente non lo ricordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , di Prost e la Ferrari ricordo un gran premio di Imola in cui prima della gara ci fu un temporale  e  nel giro di ricognizione Prost entrò in una pozzanghera e usci di strada, giocandosi la gara.....prima di partire.


----------



## Old fun (25 Ottobre 2007)

*mi sono molto*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma che sognato, semplicemente non lo ricordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

incazzato quella volta.........poi ho capito che può succedere.......
Corro a dei livelli veramente infimi rispetto a loro (anzi possiamo pure dire che rispetto a loro manco passeggio) e vi garantisco che capita, un mio compagno ha rotto un semiasse durante il giro di ricognizione.......fortuna che la gara era di 25 ore, così abbiamo avuto il tempo di rompere anche tutto il resto


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> incazzato quella volta.........poi ho capito che può succedere.......
> Corro a dei livelli veramente infimi rispetto a loro (anzi possiamo pure dire che rispetto a loro manco passeggio) e vi garantisco che capita, un mio compagno ha rotto un semiasse durante il giro di ricognizione.......fortuna che la gara era di 25 ore, così abbiamo avuto il tempo di rompere anche tutto il resto

















Hei non buttarti troppo giù.....sai quanti vorrebbero saper guidare una macchina come te....io per primo


----------



## Old fun (25 Ottobre 2007)

*grazie*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Hei non buttarti troppo giù.....sai quanti vorrebbero saper guidare una macchina come te....io per primo


 

ma poi che ne sai, magari sei più bravo, solo che non ci hai mai provato, perchè non provi?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ma poi che ne sai, magari sei più bravo, solo che non ci hai mai provato, perchè non provi?



Tempo scaduto,


----------



## Old fun (25 Ottobre 2007)

*fidati*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tempo scaduto,


 
il tempo non scade mai, 
una volta uno mi disse si può essere tossicodipendenti, alcolizzati, e si guarisce ma dai motori non si guarisce mai; un po' forte come affermazione, pero' è abbastanza vera....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> il tempo non scade mai,
> una volta uno mi disse si può essere tossicodipendenti, alcolizzati, e si guarisce ma dai motori non si guarisce mai; un po' forte come affermazione, pero' è abbastanza vera....


Vero, assolutamente vero. Ma a 51 anni non mi ci vedo più in pista a fare il matto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , comunque il piacere della guida e la passione quelli ci sono e ci resteranno.


----------



## Old fun (25 Ottobre 2007)

*ma dai*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vero, assolutamente vero. Ma a 51 anni non mi ci vedo più in pista a fare il matto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
le passioni sono passioni, io certamente non posso convincerti del contrario, ma credimi, fossi in te, lo sfizio di una gara me la toglierei, giusto per potermi dire, ci ho provato.....peraltro a determinati livelli i costi non sono così proibitivi e credi a me sempre alla tua età che non è poi tanto dissimile dalla mia di "matti" in pista ce n'è + di quanto immagini, e poi permettimi la battuta:
se siamo qui a fare i matti sai cosa ci fanno quelli che sono in pista????


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> il tempo non scade mai,
> una volta uno mi disse si può essere tossicodipendenti, alcolizzati, e si guarisce ma dai motori non si guarisce mai; un po' forte come affermazione, pero' è abbastanza vera....


 
come dalla passione per i cavalli?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









oppure come chi è abituato a ....tradire...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> il tempo non scade mai,
> una volta uno mi disse si può essere tossicodipendenti, alcolizzati, e si guarisce *ma dai motori non si guarisce mai*; un po' forte come affermazione, pero' è abbastanza vera....


 
Si guarisce anche da quello...........

Esclusa la prima auto che ho preso per andare a lavorare e per imparare a guidare, ho sempre avuto auto di grossa cilindrata e/o sportive, solitamente viaggiavo al doppio dei limiti di velocità quando non erano tre volte. Su qualche post ho citato i 180kmh all'idroscalo a Milano, un vialone lungo circa 2 km dove amavo lanciare al massimo l'auto............

Da quando esiste la patente a punti, consapevole del fatto che non posso permettermi di aver sospesa la patente, ho messo un uovo sotto l'accelleratore e non mi sono ancora tagliato le vene, anzi mi sento più saggio......

Oggi onestamente non conosco più nemmeno le catatteristiche delle auto, ho cambiato completamente interesse........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> le passioni sono passioni, io certamente non posso convincerti del contrario, ma credimi, fossi in te, lo sfizio di una gara me la toglierei, giusto per potermi dire, ci ho provato.....peraltro a determinati livelli i costi non sono così proibitivi e credi a me sempre alla tua età che non è poi tanto dissimile dalla mia di "matti" in pista ce n'è + di quanto immagini, e poi permettimi la battuta:
> * se siamo qui a fare i matti sai cosa ci fanno quelli che sono in pista????*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> come dalla passione per i cavalli??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre ottimista tu eh...

ciao dere


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si guarisce anche da quello...........
> 
> Esclusa la prima auto che ho preso per andare a lavorare e per imparare a guidare, ho sempre avuto auto di grossa cilindrata e/o sportive, solitamente viaggiavo al doppio dei limiti di velocità quando non erano tre volte. Su qualche post ho citato i 180kmh all'idroscalo a Milano, un vialone lungo circa 2 km dove amavo lanciare al massimo l'auto............
> 
> ...


Io non ce la faccio......il mio sogno è provare una ferrari.....


----------



## Old fun (26 Ottobre 2007)

*ho smesso*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Si guarisce anche da quello...........
> 
> Esclusa la prima auto che ho preso per andare a lavorare e per imparare a guidare, ho sempre avuto auto di grossa cilindrata e/o sportive, solitamente viaggiavo al doppio dei limiti di velocità quando non erano tre volte. Su qualche post ho citato i 180kmh all'idroscalo a Milano, un vialone lungo circa 2 km dove amavo lanciare al massimo l'auto............
> 
> ...


 

di viaggiare a velocità extra codice anni fa, vuoi perchè è fuorilegge, vuoi perchè le condizioni del traffico non te lo permettono più, resta il fatto che purtroppo tendo a distrarmi quando vado troppo piano, le auto mi interessano anche come forma di arte, e non le disdegno sicuramente veloci, con ottimi freni e ottima tenuta di strada, quando usarle appieno???
Mai, sembra una contraddizione, e forse lo è anche, ma mi piaciono e quando vado in pista me le godo tutte.....


----------



## Old fun (26 Ottobre 2007)

*qualche volta*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio......il mio sogno è provare una ferrari.....


 

si organizza, e si fa, in pista chiaramente......


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> di viaggiare a velocità extra codice anni fa, vuoi perchè è fuorilegge, vuoi perchè le condizioni del traffico non te lo permettono più, resta il fatto che *purtroppo tendo a distrarmi quando vado troppo piano*, le auto mi interessano anche come forma di arte, e non le disdegno sicuramente veloci, con ottimi freni e ottima tenuta di strada, quando usarle appieno???
> Mai, sembra una contraddizione, e forse lo è anche, ma mi piaciono e quando vado in pista me le godo tutte.....


Ti comprendo benissimo, non è stato facile nemmeno per me capire che in quelle condizioni l'attenzione andava aumentata e non diminuita, parrà strano, ma si corrono più rischi andando piano che forte. Ovvio che gli eventuali danni però sono più devastanti in modo esponenziale alla velocità di impatto!

L'arte dell'automobilismo è un'altra cosa, quello è gusto estetico che hai dentro e che solletica il tuo animo. Io sbavo sempre davanti ad una COUNTACT nera (Lamborghini) ad una GTO rossa (Ferrari), ad un' ALFETTA blu metallizzato (Alfa Romeo), o ad una DELTA HF INTEGRALE MARTINI RACING (Lancia)
"ci sono cose che non hanno prezzo, per tutto il resto c'è ....................."

Io poi molte volte mi sono soffermato davanti ad auto con il motore acceso ed il cofano aperto, ci sono dei "suoni" che sono sinfonie "di pistoni e valvole", ma poi esiste la realtà di tutti i giorni e quelle sono come le gite domenicali......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si organizza, e si fa, in pista chiaramente......


Mamma mia......prima però mi fai un po di scuola guida......auto oltre 150 cv di potenza non ne ho mai avute.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mamma mia......prima però mi fai un po di scuola guida......auto oltre 150 cv di potenza non ne ho mai avute.


 
BELLO SOGNARE VERO???????

Ogni tanto un bel sogno fa bene!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> BELLO SOGNARE VERO???????
> 
> Ogni tanto un bel sogno fa bene!!!!



Ecco ci mancava quello con i piedi sempre piantati bene in terra......però hai ragione.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ecco ci mancava quello con i piedi sempre piantati bene in terra......però hai ragione.


Non essere triste i sogni sono fatti per vivere meglio e ogni tanto per realizzarli, questo è un sogno che si può realizzare, il mio era un augurio sincero, anzi parlare di sogno nel leggere il tuo interesse mi ha fatto "tenerezza" se si può dire.....


----------

